# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  5 bí quyết du lịch tiết kiệm hè 2011

## lehniemtin

*1.    Tiết kiệm chi phí đi lại*

Hãy sử dụng phương tiện cá nhân của gia đình trong các chuyến đi picnic, bạn sẽ vừa được tận hưởng cảnh đẹp của khu vực nơi đến vừa chủ động lịch trình đi của riêng mình.

*2.    Tiết kiệm chi phí ăn uống* 

Mang theo đồ ăn chuẩn bị sẵn từ nhà là phương án tối ưu giúp tiết kiệm chi phí, đảm bảo vệ sinh thực phẩm cho cả gia đình. Hãy nhớ mang theo chai nước uống của riêng bạn để có thể mua nước lọc sạch đổ vào khi dùng hết. Như vậy bạn có thể yên tâm về loại nhựa tốt để đựng đồ uống đồng thời bảo vệ môi trường bằng cách không vứt chai nhựa ra môi trường.

*3.    Tiết kiệm chi phí dịch vụ và tránh lúc cao điểm*

Các nhà kinh doanh dịch vụ thường có ưu đãi nếu bạn đăng ký dịch vụ cho nhiều  người. Vì vậy bạn có thể làm quen với nhiều người có cùng một đích đến hay đi cùng một nhóm đông để cùng chia sẻ chuyến đi – vừa tiết kiệm lại đông vui. Để tiết kiệm thời gian chờ đợi cho chuyến đi bạn cần tránh những giờ cao điểm khi khởi hành hay ra về.

*4.    Tiết kiệm chi phí “tiêu vặt” và hạn chế mua đồ lưu niệm, đặc sản*

Bạn cần tiết kiệm các chi phí không cần thiết trong chuyến du lịch của mình, đặc biệt là các đồ lưu niệm và đặc sản tại địa phương. Bạn cần tính đến mục đích mua quà hoặc sử dụng sau này và nhớ tìm mua ở những cửa hàng tin cậy và có tiếng tại địa phương.
*
5.    “Tiết kiệm MB, đón hè rộn rã”*

Khi gửi tiết kiệm tại MB, bạn không chỉ được hưởng mức lãi suất hấp dẫn mà còn được tặng ngay một phần quà hấp dẫn của thương hiệu đồ gia dụng số 1 Hàn Quốc Lock&Lock và có cơ hội trúng thưởng cực lớn với 78 xe máy Honda Lead sành điệu và 164 máy ảnh Canon thời trang.

Những quà tặng và giải thưởng từ MB chắc chắn sẽ giúp bạn và gia đình có những kỳ nghỉ hè vui vẻ và tiết kiệm.

----------


## Taeyeon0903

bài này hay quá rất bổ ích cho mình
Nhiều lần mình đi du lịch bị tốn rất nhiều phí mà có nhiều phí không cần thiết

----------

